# Goldie-Beauty in MI Kill Shelter



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What A Beautiful Girl She Has To Find A Home


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Karen...sent you a PM

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phoebe*

*JAN: Can you GIVE The two GR Rescues in Michigan a call this AM ask if they can take her.
Then PLS CALL Doreen at the shelter-says she is there on Sat. and let her know if you get good news from GR Rescue.

Please give Doreen and GR Rescue your phone number so they can contact you if they can take Goldie and she can go on *the trasnport today!

I* just emld. Doreen from shelter, but PLEASE CALL HER because she said she's the only one there to do website, etc.[/

Here's the email I just sent her:
Doreen:

I belong to a Gold Ret Forum and one of ladies on there is doing a transport today she lives in MI and was hoping if we can find a rescue for Goldie in next few hours, she leaves at 10:45 AM
Today, that goldie could go!
Please call these two Gold. REt. Rescues right away and see if they can take Goldie!!
She is a gorg. Girl!! MAYBE she would be able to be picked up by Jan doing transport today, but if not, I'm sure the GR Rescue could get her during week-they might ask for a little help.

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU REACH THEM!!

Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan (GRRoM)
Contact Information: 
Mailing Address P.O. Box 250583 
City, State Zip Franklin, MI 48025 
Phone: 248-988-0154 Fax: 
Principal Contact(s): 
E-mail address: [email protected] 
Web site address: www.grrom.com 
Territory Serviced: Michigan 


Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue (GLGRR)
Contact Information: 
Mailing Address 6919 Cherry Valley SE 
City, State Zip Caledonia, MI 49316 
Phone: Fax: 
Principal Contact(s): Moreen Devroy or Deb Meppelink 
E-mail address: [email protected] alternate e-mail: [email protected] 
Web site address: www.petfinder.org/shelters/MI377.html 
Territory Serviced: West Michigan 




LINK TO GOLD RET RESCUES IN ALL STATES:
http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Michigan.htm


JAN: I JUST EMLD. BOTH MI GR RESCUES BUT PLEASE CALL THEM AND DOREEN AS TIME IS OF THE ESSENCE!!*


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Karen,

I called the Owosso shelter, Goldie is on hold until Tuesday. I can pull her on Tuesday if I can find a rescue that will foster her. Rescue must have tax Id proof. I sent an e-mail to GRROM last night, but haven't heard back from them yet...of course I wrote very late at night and the day is still young. I was told that Goldie is approximately five years old, house broken, very well mannered. I hope her family is looking for her and she is soon home where she belongs, however, the woman I spoke with at the shelter said there are many foreclosures in her area and people are just letting the dogs go.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phoebe*

Jan:

Do you mean Goldie is on hold for a rescue or adopter or on reclaiming hold?

Please contact the other GR rescue in MICHIGAN too.

Goldie looks purebred.

I'll let you know if I get a response to my email to Doreen or the two GR Rescues in Michigan.

What a GORGEOUS DOG.

**We must have someone on thie Forum from Michigan that is looking for a sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got email from Moreen Devroy of GROMM*

Just got email from Maureen Devroy of GROMM

Karen:

I am sure that GRRoM will get this girl. We are on West Side of the State.

Moreen Devroy
"Moreen Devroy" <[email protected]>


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

The hold on Goldie is to give her owners an opportunity to claim her. If her family does not claim her by Tuesday, she can be released to a rescue. I'll write Moreen and let her know I'm willing to help pull Goldie on Tuesday and transport to a foster home.

Thanks Karen!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jan*

JAN:

MADE MISTAKE. Moreen is w/GLGRR not GRROM!
see my msg. below and contact GRROM on Mon. or Tues. to see if they will take Goldie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jan Pls. Check on Goldie on Mon or Tues.*

:doh:*Jan: I made a mistake. Moreen is with the other GR Rescue, GLGRR.
That's what I get for Speed Reading!
Can you check with GRRoM on Monday or Tuesday to make sure they will get Goldie?
*

*Karen, 
I am sure that GRRoM will get this girl. We are on the west side of the state. 
Moreen
GLGRR*----- Original Message -----


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldie*

Jan: Got this email and I told Karen Angeli to call the shelter today about Goldie:

Hi, Karen----
Have you contacted the shelter about Goldie? They usually call us when they have a dog that they need to move out.......

We have a spot for her, and I have a message into the shelter.......
I live in the next county over from Shiawassee, so I can get her on Monday if needed.

Thanks!
Karen Angell
GRRoM

Here's my reply:

Dear Karen: No I haven't called the shelter but I emld. and found out Goldie has a hold in CASE an owner would reclaim until Tues., JULY 15. I know that volunteer Doreen is there only on wknds
so please call her and email and let her know! That makes me so happy
Pls let me know for sure you can take her so I can post on Golden Retriever Forum.
There's a lady Jan on GRF that might be able to help w/transport if you need.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jan (phoebe)*

Jan (Phoebe)

*Can you check on Monday or Tues. with GRRoM to see if they will get Goldie when her hold is up?

I think I got things confused: I though Moreen was with Grrom but she is with GLGRR,, so now I DON'T know if GRROM IS getting her or not:*
From:"Moreen Devroy" <[email protected]>
[Add to Address Book]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Please be careful. When things get so confusing dogs can be lost. It has happened before. I hope GRROM takes this precious Pup.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this msg. from Karen and Jeff Angeli of GRRoM*

Got this message from Karen and Jeff Angelie of GRROM:

We will make sure she is taken care of-----the last several goldens in that shelter have been adopted very quickly so we haven't had to get involved....we are sort of a safety net. We have worked with them, so they know to call, but I will check in with the ACO on Monday. She is rescue friendly!

Thanks,
Karen
[email protected]


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Karen, poor Moreen, I wrote her a couple of times and felt satisfied by the end of my e-mails that GRRoM is springing Goldie on Tuesday if she remains unclaimed. I will, however, call the shelter on Tuesday just for my peace of mind, and, of course, I'm always available to help with transport so I'll write GRRoM and let them know to add me to their transport list.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jan Thanks!*

Jan: Thanks!! Check with Karen Angeli of GRRoM
[email protected]

Dogs can die when nobody doublechekcs!!


----------



## emibean (May 10, 2005)

I would take her in a second,but GRROM won't give dogs to houses with kids under 10....
shawna


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emibean*

Emibean:

It wouldn't hurt to ask though.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

emibean said:


> I would take her in a second,but GRROM won't give dogs to houses with kids under 10....
> shawna


What happens if an adopter gets there first?


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

emibean said:


> I would take her in a second,but GRROM won't give dogs to houses with kids under 10....
> shawna



Shawna, have you called the shelter and inquired about adopting Goldie before she gets released to rescue? Goldie is on hold until Tuesday to give her owners a chance to claim her, but she is then available for adoption. If you are seriously interested in adopting Goldie, by all means call. Rescues rarely have enough foster homes and whenever a dog gets adopted before going to a rescue it leaves a foster home open for a dog that may not have anyone interested in adopting from the shelter. If the shelter is open today, you could go meet Goldie, I'm sure she'd love a visitor, and if it feels right, discuss adopting with the shelter volunteer. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shawna*

Shawna: If you are serious and sure about adopting her by all means call the shelter and ask. If you are not, rescue will take her, right Jan?


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Shawna: If you are serious and sure about adopting her by all means call the shelter and ask. If you are not, rescue will take her, right Jan?


That's how it is looking right now. Shawna...it is always better for the dog when a dog can be released to a forever home rather than a shelter. While dogs do adjust to transitions, it's just better overall if the dog can go directly to a serious, committed forever home as opposed to a foster home and then on to a forever home. I say serious, committed forever home, because whenever somebody removes a dog from a shelter, it is wise to research and commit to training the dog, not fair to remove a dog from a shelter and return it a couple of weeks later, especially if a rescue had been willing to take the dog. But PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE...if you feel this dog might be the right fit for your family, call the shelter, set up an appointment to visit the dog and if you find she's the right fit for your family adopt her on Tuesday. A dedicated to the success of the dog forever family is always the best option for a dog, fewer transitions...less baggage. When rescues have age restrictions, it is seldom because the dog can't succeed with children, rather that rescues have liability issues to be concerned with. I've been in rescue for several years, we will adopt to a home with young children occasionally, but it is rare, the home has to have had prior terrier experience and the dog we place has to have proven itself to be very sweet natured with clear signs of bite inhibition. I hope you understand that refusal to adopt to a home with children is simply because the rescue could be in serious legal trouble if a child was bit by a dog from their rescue.

Dogs that haven't lived in a family situation often need time in a foster home to learn to adjust to living in a home...ex. the mill dogs I foster have little or no socialization, never been in a house, never felt grass on their feet, are terrified of any household sounds...dishwasher, refrigerator, tv, people laughing...but from the information I got from the shelter, this dog appears to have lived in a home, is socialized and would do perfectly well going directly to a good home. Again, its a win for the rescue too, as they then have a foster home open for a dog that might not be so lucky as to have somebody want him/her.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## emibean (May 10, 2005)

I did call the shelter...got the machine.Left a detailed message about our family.We are in Traverse City(about 3 1/2 hours away).Do they let "out of towners" adopt?
Phoebe...do you still work in rescue?Is it with Goldens?
I will try to e-mail the weekend person and see what I find out.
We do have a spayed chihuahua and a neutered cavalier king charles.
Youngest child is 4 1/2.Oldest at home is 16.
Anyone know if Goldie can "handle" us?
We do have a fenced yard,pool,and lake access.....
thank you in advance.
shawna


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Emibean,

Your home sounds like a dream come true for a golden! It sure would be cool if it worked out for you and Goldie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emibean*

Emibean:

Phoebe fosters for a Cairn Rescue. Don't think she is involved w/ a Golden Ret. Rescue, but you can ask her.
*

I would call the shelter again, I think Doreen's msg. said 8-4:00 on the wknds.
Also, email them! I emld. yesterday and got a reply.
The reason that I am asking that you call the shelter is because I am the only person who handles the e-mail & web site, and I only work Sat & Sundays.... Doreen will be happy to answer any questions that you may have just give her a call.... 8am-4pm
[email protected]*
I know they have to hold Goldie until July 15, just in case her owner would reclaim her but after that as far as I know she will be up for adoption or up for rescue.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Shawna,

Please do call the shelter or e-mail with those questions. I do not volunteer for golden rescues as I've been heavily involved with cairn terrier rescue for seven years. Your home sounds wonderful for a golden retriever, especially a five year old IF the dog's temperament is gentle enough for a child. Having not met Goldie, only spoke with Doreen and did not ask the questions you put forth, your best bet is to talk to the shelter.

If this is the dog you want and you can talk the shelter into releasing Goldie to me, I am heading to Harbor Springs on Thursday and if you want to meet me in Charlevoix, I could bring the dog to you. I just don't know if the shelter would be willing to do that. 

A note on bringing any dog into a home with children, the children must always be supervised with the dog, if you can't supervise, the dog needs to be put in a crate or safe place away from the children. Even a dog with a great disposition could snap at a child when it is scared, and most dogs are confused and scared when they first arrive. A child must be taught never to lean in with their face, never disturb a dog when sleeping, never try to take a toy away until the parents have taught the dog and the child the appropriate commands. Pointgold is on the list and I believe she teaches obedience classes in Traverse City..I always think even with an older dog, that basic obedience is the best way to establish a positive relationship with a new dog. You may want to contact her with some questions as well.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## emibean (May 10, 2005)

I guess God has other ideas for "goldie" as I have called and e-mailed....called again and e-mailed again and have heard nothing.....
Maybe the family came back for her...????
Shawna


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*EEmibean*

Emibean: Let us know if you hear anything.

I wonder if there's anyone to answer phones during the wk. at this shelter.
Doreen the volunteer said she only works there on wknds. and to call and email her then and Amber answered my email on Saturday.

Just keep calling-maybe someone will answer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldie aka Pucci is safe with GRRoM*

She is napping in my basement after her vet visit this
morning......found a spay scar, got vaccines and bloodwork, and just
got her fecal back---she has hooks. She will have a dental and some
lumps removed on Thursday, off to her foster home on Friday......so
all is well!
We picked her up Monday afternoon at closing time, as the shelter was
very full, and her stray time was technically over at close of
business on Monday.

Nice girl----oh, her name is now Pucci (pronounced Poochie) as we just
couldn't take ONE MORE GOLDIE!!!!!!!! (it is like the dal's named
SPOT!!!)

Thanks!
Karen
[email protected]


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So what happened with Emibean? They can't adopt Pucci?

I'm glad she's rescued though! Was really hoping Emibean would get her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emibean And All..*

I asked Karen Angeli of GRRom, if they adopt to people with small children and this is what she says-makes sense to me.
You can apply though and see if it works.

The problem is that we don't adopt dogs with unknown histories (such
as shelter strays) to families with kids under 10yo. We just don't
know what reason they are at the shelter (which could have been
because they bit the kids), and when a nice dog goes unclaimed, it
kind of looks a little fishy. We also don't have the dogs for the
months it would take to fully evaluate them in a home with children,
nor enough foster homes with kids to "experiement" on........and I am
not one to totally accept the big baby doll test as 100%.......We do
occasionally get owner surrender dogs who have had "experience" with
young children----we allow those, to the youngest age of the
surrendering family's children (if the dog has lived with a 5 yo, then
the dog is OK for 5 and up). This of course, depends on our
evaluation of the dog------I have a dog who supposedly was great with
a 5 and 2 yo, and is a 90# overwhelming jumper, who knocks me
over----and not accidentally-----I think we were told a little white
one on this dog----and even on why he was relinquished-----so in the
end, it is our evaluation that is the final say.

*We DO adopt to families with small children (of course, if the
children are appropriate with a golden, and the parents are able to
supervise properly), but the number of available dogs is very*small-----*and frequently we don't have any------or they are older,*like 6ish, and *that is not what these families will accept. * This is
pretty standard for all the golden retriever rescues around the
country......Contrary to the GROSS GENERALIZATION that you will often
hear, not ALL goldens are great with kids.......and we take very
seriously our responsibility to protect children in families that may
want to adopt.

So what your friend said is partially true----we won't adopt ANY dog to small
kids----but *occasionally we do have "kid friendly" dogs that would be
available......*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We allow families with small children to adopt but it's a long assessment process for the family and the dog. A dog has usually been in foster care long enough to know it's temperment etc. We do lots of visits to see how it goes.


----------

